# 522 fees?



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

first my apologies for this being another 522 thread.

I am looking at a 522 offer. I own my other equipment. According to DISH I do qualify for the Dishing it up offer at the low low fee of ~$100. 

Here's my question; can anyone tell me what the fees are? 
I will have a 501 and a 522. I was under the impression from the threads here that I would be charged $4.98 VOD fee and a $5 additional outlet/lease fee. The DISH csr told me that I would be charged both an additional outlet and a lease fee yielding a total cost of $14.98 per month for this receiver. Was he correct or do I need to play csr roulette? And then, if I do get another fee quote from another csr, how do I know which is correct?

thanks!


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

busboy789 said:


> first my apologies for this being another 522 thread.
> 
> I am looking at a 522 offer. I own my other equipment. According to DISH I do qualify for the Dishing it up offer at the low low fee of ~$100.
> 
> ...


if you connect a phone line you will only be charge 4.98


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 522 has the following fees. 
$5.00 lease fee
$4.98 VOD fee - waived with AEP
$4.99 second tuner fee - waived if continuasly connected to phone line.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If the 522 is added onto your account you can add another $5 to the fees mentioned above. Thats right, up to $20 that can be charged for adding a 522 onto your account because you get charged the additional outlet fee anyways on the first tuner.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> If the 522 is added onto your account you can add another $5 to the fees mentioned above. Thats right, up to $20 that can be charged for adding a 522 onto your account because you get charged the additional outlet fee anyways on the first tuner.


*WRONG*
the lease fee is instead of the $4.99 additional outlet fee.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

kwajr said:


> if you connect a phone line you will only be charge 4.98


Why do people keep saying this when it is wrong? I've seen it from several different people in several different threads.

If a person currently has a non-VOD-fee receiver (such as his 501), then the 522 is going to be $5 for the lease plus $5 (or $4.98 -- whatever) for the VOD fee that they will need to start paying.

So, at a minimum, adding a 522 -- or even swapping it for an existing receiver -- if the person does not currently have a VOD-fee receiver -- it is going to cost $9.98.

And that is without any argument about second receiver fees and whether or not the lease cancels that out and blah, blah, blah! I can see people arguing about whether it is $9.98 or $14.98 because of that -- but I don't see why they keep saying it would be $4.98 when, clearly, there would be a $5 lease fee and a $4.98 VOD fee.

- John...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

And another 4.99 if you don't connect a phone line to the receiver. 

So you would be looking at a 5.00 lease fee + 4.98 dvr fee if no AEP+ 4.99 outlet fee if no phone line connected = 14.97. The upside is that locals are included with the lease fee. So if you have AEP with a 522 it will cost you 86.99 but you would get the lease fee included with the locals.  That is a bargain if locals are avaliable in your area. IF they aren't available, you still have to pay the lease fee, so the cost is the same at 86.99. :eek2: 

Ain't leasing the latest and greatest receivers great?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The upside is that locals are included with the lease fee.


Are you sure that is true for customers that are otherwise NOT lease/DHA customers? I currently own all of my equipment. I have the Top-60 plus locals is all. I was under the impression that if I went to a 522 INSTEAD of my 721, that I'd increase by $10 ($5 for the lease plus $5 for the VOD fee that I'd have to start saying). Are you saying that I'd no longer have to pay the $5 that I pay for locals and, therefore, my Net change would be only $5?

That doesn't appear to be what I'm hearing nor being told by Dish...

- John...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 522 will become the Main receiver on your account and the other receivers you own will become additional receivers. I had a 921 and a 510 and 2 /721 dvrs that I entirely own . I just added the 522 to my account under the lease dish n upgrade plan to replace the 2 721s, and this is how it will look according to the csr. 


AEP ( houston locals) 86.99 /522 main receiver
additional receivers 2x4.99= 9.98 /510 dvr & 921 dvrs
extended warrenty 1.99
--------------------------------------
$98.96

Notice that the lease fee which would have been 5.00 is included in my AEP w locals . This is like 2 for one. If I couldn't get locals it would still be the same with the lease fee added for 5.00.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Does that apply to all levels or is it an AEP thing?

I have "AT60 Value Pak Locals" for $29.99. That's it (well, plus a $1.99 extended warranty). My receiver is a 721 that I own. If I do the DishN upgrade lease of the 522, will I pay $29.99 plus $5 for the lease plus $5 for VOD? Or will I pay $29.99 plus just $5 for VOD because the lease and locals are one $5 fee which is already in the $29.99?

(Assuming the receiver is plugged into a phone line -- just to avoid that confusion.)

- John...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Does that apply to all levels or is it an AEP thing?
> 
> I have "AT60 Value Pak Locals" for $29.99. That's it (well, plus a $1.99 extended warranty). My receiver is a 721 that I own. If I do the DishN upgrade lease of the 522, will I pay $29.99 plus $5 for the lease plus $5 for VOD? Or will I pay $29.99 plus just $5 for VOD because the lease and locals are one $5 fee which is already in the $29.99?
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as "AT60 Value Pak Locals." You have AT60 with locals (which is now $31.99/month by the way). You will be charged these fees:

522 Tuner 1: $5.00/month
522 Tuner 2: $4.99/month Additional Receiver/Phone Line Fee (Waived if receiver continuously connected to your home phone line)
522 DVR: $4.98/month DVR Fee (Waived if you subscribe to America's Everything Pak)


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

chaddux said:


> There is no such thing as "AT60 Value Pak Locals."


Ok -- but -- just so you know, I copy-and-pasted that straight from my Dish Statement online. So, there may be "no such thing" as that -- but that is what my bill says and that is what Dish calls what I have. 



> You have AT60 with locals (which is now $31.99/month by the way). You will be charged these fees:
> 
> 522 Tuner 1: $5.00/month
> 522 Tuner 2: $4.99/month Additional Receiver/Phone Line Fee (Waived if receiver continuously connected to your home phone line)
> 522 DVR: $4.98/month DVR Fee (Waived if you subscribe to America's Everything Pak)


Ok -- so what I thought and said before is still correct: me swapping from my 721 to a 522 will mean an increase of $9.98 per month. That's what I thought -- thanks!

- John...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Ok -- but -- just so you know, I copy-and-pasted that straight from my Dish Statement online. So, there may be "no such thing" as that -- but that is what my bill says and that is what Dish calls what I have.


Is that so? I'd like to see a screencap of that. As far as I know, there has NEVER been a Value Pak at the AT60 level. Plus, I didn't know DISH abbreviated "America's Top" to "AT" on its bills. None of my bills have ever used that abbreviation.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Is that so? I'd like to see a screencap of that. As far as I know, there has NEVER been a Value Pak at the AT60 level. Plus, I didn't know DISH abbreviated "America's Top" to "AT" on its bills. None of my bills have ever used that abbreviation.


No problem:

http://dcg.com/jgoggan/images/DishBill.jpg

- John...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

I happen to have my latest paper bill here at work with me today also -- I just confirmed that it says the exact same thing. Just so you know.

- John...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> I happen to have my latest paper bill here at work with me today also -- I just confirmed that it says the exact same thing. Just so you know.
> 
> - John...


Well, I'm stumped. The Value Paks are at the 120 and 180 levels. No idea why DISH is calling it that. Do you have any movie packages (Starz, etc)?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

No, nothing -- you can see my whole bill right there. We get the Top-60, locals, and an extended warranty. Then I have some Club Dish credits (but it was called that before I got the Club Dish credits, so I'm sure no relationship there).

*shrug*

- John...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> No, nothing -- you can see my whole bill right there. We get the Top-60, locals, and an extended warranty. Then I have some Club Dish credits (but it was called that before I got the Club Dish credits, so I'm sure no relationship there).
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> - John...


No, I meant do you have any movie packages available to you? The AT120 Value Pak includes AT120 and two movie packages in a single package price so I doubt it would be separately itemized on the bill. I just have AT120 with locals and my bill spells it out all the way: "America's Top 120/Locals." I also have ClubDISH credits (eleven to be exact ). Maybe they are trying to make AT60 sound better.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

chaddux said:


> No, I meant do you have any movie packages available to you? The AT120 Value Pak includes AT120 and two movie packages in a single package price so I doubt it would be separately itemized on the bill. I just have AT120 with locals and my bill spells it out all the way: "America's Top 120/Locals." I also have ClubDISH credits (eleven to be exact ). Maybe they are trying to make AT60 sound better.


Oh -- got ya. No, we don't get anything extra in there. No movie packages or Starz or anything abnormal. Just the standard Top-60.

On a side note, how do you have eleven ClubDish credits going on? I thought there was a limit of 5 for some reason -- or maybe 10? Good to know that, apparently, you can have more than that! 

- John...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Oh -- got ya. No, we don't get anything extra in there. No movie packages or Starz or anything abnormal. Just the standard Top-60.
> 
> On a side note, how do you have eleven ClubDish credits going on? I thought there was a limit of 5 for some reason -- or maybe 10? Good to know that, apparently, you can have more than that!
> 
> - John...


The maximum you can refer FOR CREDIT is 12. You are allowed 20 cards per year so you could, theoretically, refer 20. The extra 8 would not earn you credits.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> *WRONG*
> the lease fee is instead of the $4.99 additional outlet fee.


People sure have me confused. I originally thought it would be considered the additional outlet fee then people said that they will be charged $5 on top of that. So if it is a second receiver then the the $4.99 lease fee would be charged instead of the additional outlet fee? What if it was the first receiver? Would the second tuner then be considered the lease fee?


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> People sure have me confused.


Me too.

How much does a 522 cost (with and without a phone line attached) if:
1)it is leased and is your only receiver.
2)it is leased and you have another receiver
3)you buy it (and somehow get it activated) and it is your only receiver
4)you buy it (and somehow get it activated) and you have another receiver

5)some other weird combination that I couldn't think of


----------



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

fwiw; according to one of the FOUR csrs I have talked to; if the 522 is your only receiver and you aren't a DHA customer the 522 will have the $5 lease fee and a VOD fee.
I'll join the confused crowd. Between the csrs and the people here I think just about every possible combination of fees has been thrown out. I'm thinking I'll have to pony up and do the upgrade and then check my billing before I know for sure what the 522 is going to cost me.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

busboy789 said:


> fwiw; according to one of the FOUR csrs I have talked to; if the 522 is your only receiver and you aren't a DHA customer the 522 will have the $5 lease fee and a VOD fee.


I agree. That is what I was told and seems to make logical sense.

- John...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I got this straight with the csr when I ordered the 522 upgrade Saturday. Even the comfirmation guy that came on after I did the upgrade explained the same way. 

He said that if you own right now and you add the 522 , it will become your MAIN receiver on your bill. The 5.00 lease fee is included with the programming. The lease program includes the 5.00 lease fee into the first receiver. 

In my case I have AEP w locals at 86.99 . I now will have the 522 and have my locals and lease fee included in that 86.99 price. IF I didn't have locals in my area then it would still be the same price ; 86.99 this is the 5.00 lease fee. You pay whether you get locals or not. The 921 and the 510 dvrs on my account will become additional receivers and have a 4.99 fee each. Then if I don't keep the phone line connected to the 522. I will get hit by the 4.99 additional tuner fee. Then if you don't have AEP you will be hit by the dish video on demand fee of 4.98. 

This is to encourage you to sub to the highest pack , AEP and to make you keep your receiver hooked to a phone line to keep people from stacking their accounts. Try looking up the dishnetwork site and refer to the lease plan that they offer new customers. This is the plan you will be on , if you lease the 522. 

They want everyone on a lease plan eventually to make more $$$$$$. It will also be easier to upgrade people to the latest and greatest receivers and they will continue to charge for each upgrade . Say with this 522 upgrade, it costed me 49.00 to upgrade and another 49.00 to have it installed. That's 99.00 for me to LEASE the 522. Now do that each year so you can get the latest and greatest receivers and you see why Dish wants you as a lease customer. You are allowed ONE upgrade a year under the dish- n-up program. They continue to make money off of you and they own the assets/ receivers. This also keeps people from hacking their boxes since they don't own them. 

All in all I see why this is better for everyone. Low cost to upgrade or no cost on the 811/301/510, and you continue to get the latest receivers and no commitment. When you tire of it, send it back and your done.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So basically we will get charged the same thing as what we would if we were on DHA am I right?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i just did the order online thing to get a screenshot so here it is for a four room set https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/builddish/processAdditionalProgramming.do


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

kwajr said:


> i just did the order online thing to get a screenshot so here it is for a four room set https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/builddish/processAdditionalProgramming.do


Um, I think you gave the wrong link? You linked to an internal order processing page that we can't get to directly instead of a screenshot. Just FYI.

- John...


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Um, I think you gave the wrong link? You linked to an internal order processing page that we can't get to directly instead of a screenshot. Just FYI.
> 
> - John...


ok well just do a order for the 4 room set you will see


----------



## dtanderson (Jul 30, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> ISo, at a minimum, adding a 522 -- or even swapping it for an existing receiver -- if the person does not currently have a VOD-fee receiver -- it is going to cost $9.98.
> - John...


But when you remove an existing receiver from your account then you no longer have to pay the extra receiver fee for that reciever which brings it back down to just paying the VOD fee.

Example (not real prices  )

User with a 501 and 301 receiver
package (501 primary no fee) $30.00
extra rcvr fee for 301 $ 5.00

Total $35.00

Upgrade to 522 with 301 removed from account
package (501 primary no fee) $30.00
lease fee for 522 $ 5.00
VOD Fee for 522 $ 4.98

Total $39.98


----------

